# Great Tools and Gadgets



## downunda (Jul 23, 2016)

I've only been in this hobby a short time but have been in aeromodelling for years and in that hobby there are always new tools and gadgets being introduced. Some I take a shine to and use all the time and others end up in the junk box never to be used again.

Recently I decided to get back into airbrushing and bought a battery powered Badger Paint Mixer... now I expect that this tool has probably been around for many years but to me it was new.

And I must say what a fantastic tool it is as it has the requirements of a good product:- simplicity of design, easy to use and clean, and it does what its supposed to do efficiently.

I'm sure that you people have discovered some great tools that I've never heard of?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

downunda said:


> I've only been in this hobby a short time but have been in aeromodelling for years and in that hobby there are always new tools and gadgets being introduced. Some I take a shine to and use all the time and others end up in the junk box never to be used again.
> 
> Recently I decided to get back into airbrushing and bought a battery powered Badger Paint Mixer... now I expect that this tool has probably been around for many years but to me it was new.
> 
> ...


We've been posting a few tool ideas in Beginner Q&A- "Some basic things to know". Sorry, I can't link it.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Can you give us a picture of the mixer? Sounds great!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

time warp said:


> Can you give us a picture of the mixer? Sounds great!


Here is the stirrer....very handy...I use it for enamels like Humbrol or ModelMaster


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

time warp said:


> Can you give us a picture of the mixer? Sounds great!


This is the paint shaker....I use this for both enamels and acrylics

I bought both the stirrer above and the shaker from MicroMark.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not to be too flippant about it, but here is my go-to tool for paint mixing. Very inexpensive and available just about everywhere!


----------



## downunda (Jul 23, 2016)

*Tools*



time warp said:


> We've been posting a few tool ideas in Beginner Q&A- "Some basic things to know".


Thanks, I'll check it out.

I was doing some airbrushing yesterday and thought that the airbrush cleaning pot I had was a pretty good product as well.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not to be too flippant about it, but here is my go-to tool for paint mixing. Very inexpensive and available just about everywhere!
> View attachment 226778


I put a small ss nut in the Vallejo bottles...really stirs up the paint.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Genetk44 said:


> I put a small ss nut in the Vallejo bottles...really stirs up the paint.


Yes, I do the same with stainless fishing weights.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yes, I do the same with stainless fishing weights.


Great minds etc., etc.!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not to be too flippant about it, but here is my go-to tool for paint mixing. Very inexpensive and available just about everywhere!
> View attachment 226778


I've been known to clamp paint bottles to my drill with a hose clamp.


----------



## downunda (Jul 23, 2016)

*Tools*

But isn't it more fun to have a new toy, I mean tool?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

downunda said:


> But isn't it more fun to have a new toy, I mean tool?


Of course. But there are so many to chose from, why replace ones that already work perfectly well?


----------

